# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  طبقة الأوزون

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة : 
ما هي طبقة الأوزون؟
طبقة الأوزون هى جزء من الغلاف الجوى الذي يحيط بالكرة الأرضية وهي عبارة عن غاز طبيعي يغطي الجو المحيط بالأرض بطبقة طفيفة. . وهذه الطبقة مثلها مثل أي شئ طبيعي تعتمد فاعليتها على التوازن الصحي للمواد الكيميائية وتكتسي هذه الطبقة أهمية كبرى للمحافظة على الحياة حيث تلعب دور مِرشحة لأشعة الشمس ولكن أمام طموحات الإنسان التي تصل إلى حد الدمار جعل من هذه المواد الكيميائية مادة تساعد على إتلاف بل وتدمير طبقة الأوزون، مما يؤدي إلى حُروق مضرة تسببها الشمس ويؤدي إلى مشاكل خطيرة للعيون وأضرار لا تعوض على حياة الغطاء النباتي في كوكبنا.


طبقة الأوزون: 
وتتكون طبقة الأوزون من غاز الأوزون، وهذا الغاز يتكون من ثلاث ذرات أكسجين مرتبطة ببعضها ويرمز إليها بالرمز الكيميائي (o3) أوه3. ويتألف الأوزون من تفاعل المواد الكيميائية إلى جانب الطاقة المنبعثة من ضوء الشمس متمثلة في الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وبارتفاع حوالي 30 كم، وفى طبقة الاستراتوسفير (إحدى طبقات الغلاف الجوى) يصطدم غاز الأكسجين - والذي يتكون بشكل طبيعي من جزيئات ذرتي أكسجين (o2) أوه2 - بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية المنبعثة من الشمس، وهذه الذرات تصبح حرة لكي تندمج مع أجسام أخرى، ويتكون غاز الأوزون عندما تتحد ذرة أكسجين واحدة (o) أو ه مع جزئي أكسجين (o2) أوه2 ليكونوا (o3) أوه3. 

ويمكن أن تتكون طبقة الأوزون في ارتفاع أقل من 30 كم ويتم ذلك عن طريق تفاعل المواد الكيميائية مثل: الهيدروكربون وأكسيد النتريك إلى جانب ضوء الشمس بنفس الطريقة التي يتحد بها الأكسجين مع الطاقة المنبعثة من الشمس، ويكون هذا النوع من التفاعل بما يسمى "بسحابة الضباب والدخان" حيث تأتى هذه المواد الكيميائية من عادم السيارات لذلك نحن نرى هذه السحابة بأعيننا فوق سماء المدن. وكلما تكونت طبقة الأوزون على ارتفاع عالٍ كلما كان مفيداً. أما إذا تكونت على ارتفاعات منخفضة كلما كان ذلك خطيراً وضار بالإنسان والحيوان والنبات لأنها تسبب التسمم.

وعلى الرغم من وجود غاز الأوزون بعيداً عن الأرض فهو لا يسبب أي أذى مباشر لسكانها، على العكس تماماً بالنسبة للنباتات فيصل تأثيره إليها، حيث يمتص غاز الأوزون الطاقة الحرارية التي تنعكس من سطح الأرض وهذا يعنى أن الطاقة تظل قريبة من سطحها ولا يسمح لها بالنفاذ وهذا ما يمكن أن نسميه بظاهرة الاحتباس الحرارى. أي أن غاز الأوزون هو غاز الصوبات الخضراء .

فوائد طبقة الأوزون :
يجب أن نعرف أن طبقة الأوزون الموجودة في طبقات الجو العليا المعروفة باسم الستراتوسفير هي من أهم نعم الله علينا أيضًا؛ فلولا وجود هذه الطبقة لانقضَّت علينا أشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية من النوع القاتل c، ولكن ميزة هذه الطبقة هي امتصاص هذه الأشعة وتمرير الأشعة فوق البنفسجية من النوع a وقليل من النوع b وهما اللازمان لقتل الفطريات على جلد الإنسان وتكوين فيتامين "د" لبناء العظام. 
ألا تستحق السماء ذات الرجع بأن تكون جزءا من قسم الله تعالى بعد ما تضمنته من كل هذه الحقائق العلمية، ونعم الله ورحمته بالإنسان والمخلوقات الحية. 
وهكذا يقرر القرآن في نص صريح وآية بليغة واضحة (وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الرَّجْع) عدة حقائق علمية مذهلة لم يُكشَف عنها إلا خلال القرن العشرين في ظل علوم وتكنولوجيا الفضاء؛ ليؤكد لنا منذ أربعة عشر قرنًا حقيقة علمية كونية هامة.


هل طبقة الأوزون في خطر؟ يظهر من خلال القياسات الجوية أن طبقة الأوزون في حالة تقلص وانكماش؛ ومنذ بضع سنوات نلاحظ بصفة جلية " ثقباً " يتطابق مع منطقة القطب الجنوبي . منذ السنين الأخيرة يتسع قطر " الثقب "، حيث أصبح يشكل تهديداً وخطراً على السكان وعلى الغطاء النباتي في أستراليا وزيلاندا الجديدة. يعتقد البعض أن السبب في تقلص طبقة الأوزون يرجع إلى الأنشطة البركانية والشمسية، لكن أغلبية الخبراء تنسب المعضلة إلى مواد كالكلوزوفليوكربونات (cfc) الموجودة في الثلاجات، وإلى المذيبات، وإلى الرُّغى النضّاحة والهالونات المستعملة لإطفاء الحرائق 


تقلص طبقة الأوزون :يذكر أن مادة الأوزون التي تتكون من ثلاث ذرات أوكسجين هي المسؤولة عن حماية الأرض من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة التي تنبعث من الشمس. وتنتج مادة الأوزون وتتآكل أيضا في طبقة الستراتوسفير التي تبعد ما بين عشرة كيلومترات و40 كيلومترا عن سطح الأرض. 
وتحدث دورة التكوين والتآكل لجزيئات الأوزون بشكل متساوي في الغلاف الجوي غير الملوث. ولكن عندما تنطلق بعض المواد الكيميائية التي نستعملها بما فيها الكلوروفلوروكربون التي تستخدم في المبردات والمبيدات والمذيبات، في المحيط الجوي، تتغير بفعل الإشعاعات الشمسية وتنحل إلى ذرّات من الكلوريد والبروميد . تسبب هذه العناصر تفاعلاً مُتسلسلاً يدمر جُزيئات الأوزون . تحدث هذه الظاهرة منذ العُقَد الأخيرة بصفة متكررة لدرجة أن الإنتاج الطبيعي للأوزون في المحيط الجوي لم يعد كافياً لسد الحاجيات الضرورية وينجم عن ذلك أن طبقة الأوزون الواقية تتقلص أكثر فأكثر لدرجة أن حماية الإنسان والبيئة تصير هشة وواهية يوماً عن يوم .


تآكل طبقة الأوزون فوق بعض المناطق في الكرة الأرضية : 
- ثقب في طبقة الأوزون فوق شيلي : وحذرت الوزارة سكان مدينة بونتا أريناس الواقعة في أقصى الجنوب من التعرض للشمس في وسط النهار ونصحتهم باستخدام نظارات سوداء وقبعات ومراهم وقائية للجلد لتجنب التأثيرات الضارة للإشعاعات والتي قد تتضمن الإصابة بمرض السرطان. 
وتأتي تحذيرات الوزارة في أعقاب تقرير أصدرته وكالة الفضاء لشمال أمريكا يوم الأحد قالت فيه إن طبقة الغازات الواقية فوق القطب الجنوبي قد خفت بشكل خطير فوق منطقة تعادل مساحة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ثلاث مرات .
ويذكر أن المنطقة الواقعة في أقصى جنوب أمريكا الجنوبية هي المنطقة الوحيد، باستثناء القطب الجنوبي التي تتعرض للإشعاعات فوق البنفسجية بسبب وجود ثقب في طبقة الأوزون . 

- تآكل طبقة الأوزون يهدد شمال أوروبا : قد تشهد الأسابيع المقبلة أكبر انكماش لسمك طبقة الأوزون فوق شمال أوروبا منذ أن بدأ العلماء في رصد سمك تلك الطبقة. فقد أفادت الوحدة الأوروبية لتنسيق أبحاث الأوزون بأن الظروف الجوية في طبقات الجو العليا فوق القطب الشمالي باتت مهيئة لحدوث هذا التدني في مستوى طبقة الأوزون.
وتشهد طبقة الستراتوسفير التي يوجد فيها الأوزون أبرد شتاء منذ خمسين عاما، كما تتكاثر في الوقت الحالي السحب في تلك الطبقة بصورة غير معتادة. وتؤدي كل هذه العوامل للإسراع من معدل تدمير المواد الكيميائية الصناعية لمادة الأوزون. 
وقال نيل هاريس من الوحدة الأوروبية التي تتخذ من جامعة كامبريدج مقرا لها: "إن أحوال الطقس التي نشهدها الآن تشبه أو ربما تفوق الظروف الجوية التي شهدناها في شتاء عامي 1999 و2000 عندما رصد أسوأ تأكل في طبقة الأوزون سجل حتى الآن." 


إنهيار الحاجز الطبيعي :يذكر أن الرياح تحاصر المنطقة التي تعلوها أكثر مناطق الأوزون ضعفا في القطب الشمالي الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى عزل القطب الشمالي عن نظام الطقس العالمي.ويقول العلماء إن هذا الحاجز الطبيعي سينهار في الأسابيع القادمة وستتمدد مساحة المنطقة الأقل سمكا من طبقة الأوزون نحو الجنوب لتغطي شمال أوروبا. ويعني ذلك أن المزيد من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ستصل إلى الأرض الأمر الذي سيؤدي لزيادة خطر الإصابة بسرطان الجلد. 
وقال نيل هاريس من الوحدة الأوروبية لتنسيق أبحاث الأوزون: "سنرصد تطور هذا الأمر يوما بيوم وسنبلغ المواطنين والسلطات إذا بات الموقف مثيرا للقلق." 
يذكر أن استخدام الكيماويات التي تؤدي إلى تآكل طبقة الأوزون مقيد بموجب بروتوكول مونتريال، إلا أن الأمر قد يستغرق نصف قرن حتى ينخفض معدل تلك الكيماويات في طبقات الجو وتبدأ طبقة الأوزون فوق القطب الشمالي في العودة لطبيعتها. 

الدول المتقدمة تريد مواصلة استخدام الغازات الضارة:
طالبت الدول المتقدمة في ملتقى دولي بكندا بأن يسمح لها بالاستمرار في استخدام الغازات التي تتسبب في تدمير طبقة الأوزون. وتسعى الدول المتقدمة لإقناع الدول الموقعة على بروتوكول مونتريال لحماية الأوزون بالسماح لها بالاستمرار في استخدام غاز بروميد الميثيل الذي يستخدم كمبيد حشري في مكافحة الآفات الزراعية. ويعمل هذا الغاز على إتلاف طبقة الأوزون. وسيتوقف استخدام هذا الغاز نهائيا في عام 2005. ويرى محللون أن العودة لاستخدام غاز الميثيل بروميد قد يعصف ببروتوكول مونتريال. 
يذكر أن طبقة الأوزون الموجودة في الغلاف الجوي لكوكب الأرض تعمل كطبقة عازلة لحماية جميع الكائنات الحية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة التي ترسلها الشمس. ويؤدي التعرض للأشعة فوق البنفسجية إلى الإصابة بمرض سرطان الجلد والعمى وتدمير الجهاز المناعي. 
وأدى انبعاث الغازات الصناعية بما فيها الفلوروكلوروكاربون إلى تآكل طبقة الأوزون الأمر الذي خلف ثقبا اكتشف فوق القطب الجنوبي في الثمانينات. وساهم بروتوكول مونتريال في تقليل الآثار الضارة على طبقة الأوزون، وإذا سارت معدلات تعافي الأوزون على ما هي عليه الآن فإن الثقب سيزول بحلول منتصف القرن الحالي. ويجيز بروتوكول مونتريال استخدام الغازات الضارة بطبقة الأوزون للأغراض الضرورية فقط. 


طلب أمريكا والانتخابات: وتطالب الولايات المتحدة في الاجتماع الذي ينعقد حاليا في مونتريال بالسماح لها ببعض الاستثناءات في استخدام الغازات الضارة بالأوزون والتي ترى أنها ضرورية. وفي المقابل، يرى أنصار البيئة أن إجازة هذه الاستثناءات قد تؤدي إلى استخدام غاز الميثيل بروميد بصورة مفرطة. 
كما تطالب دول أخرى بإعطائها نفس الاستثناءات بما فيها أستراليا وبلجيكا وكندا وفرنسا وإيطاليا واليونان واليابان وهولندا والبرتغال وأسبانيا وبريطانيا. يذكر أن استخدام غاز بروميد الميثيل تراجع بنسبة 30 بالمئة عن المعدلات المرتفعة لعام 1991. 
وقال نيك نوتال، المتحدث باسم برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة: "نرغب في الحصول على التزام بالتقليل من استخدام غاز الميثيل بروميد، وإلا فإن عملنا لن ينجز على الإطلاق.. وإذا منحت هذه الاستثناءات فإن الأمور ستفهم بصورة مغالطة، لذا فإن العديد من الأهداف الطموحة قد يتعطل تحقيقها بما فيها توفير مياه صحية وكافية لدول العالم الثالث وحماية البراري وظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري." 
وعلق ديفيد دونيجر من مجلس الدفاع عن الموارد الطبيعية الأمريكي على الطلب الأمريكي قائلا: "تعد هذه هي المرة الأولى التي تطلب فيها دولة عدم التوقف عن استخدام غاز ضار بل وتطلب زيادة إنتاج مادة كيميائية من المفترض وقف استخدامها." 
ويرى بعض أنصار البيئة أن الطلب الأمريكي جاء نتيجة لضغط المزارعين الأمريكيين على إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي، جورج بوش، في بعض الولايات الهامة ذات الثقل الانتخابي وعلى رأسها ولاية كاليفورنيا. 


الخاتمة : 

إذن طبقة الأوزون توجد في الغلاف الجوي في طبقة الستراتوسفير ، ولها فوائد عديدة ومن أهمها امتصاص جزء كبير من الأشعة الشمسية وبالأخص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ذات الأثر الضار على الحياة في الكرة الأرضية . وثقب الأوزون الذي اكتشف مؤخرا ممكن أن يسبب العديد من المشاكل البيئية إذا زاد في التوسع ولم تتخذ التدابير لحمايته ، لذلك اتجهت الدول لفرض قوانين وبروتوكولات للحد من هذه المشكلة كمنع استخدام أنواع معينة من الغازات أو المبيدات التي تسبب كبر حجم الثقب.
منقول

----------


## harsekooz

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد..........
    جزاكم الله خيراً اخي العزيز علي الموضوع الجميل والطرح الرائع

    يجب ان نحافظ علي مستقبل اولادنا بالحفاظ علي البيئة وعدم استخدام الملوثات التي تدمر طبقة الوزون
    واستخدام غازات غير مضرة للبيئة هذا الموقع يوضح انواع الغازات التي لا تلوث البيئة علي هذا الرابط
http://www.rizkbrothers.com/Arabic/Hydrocarbons.php
    وشكراً لك مرة اخري

----------

